# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Η/Υ >  >  Εύρεση ADSL ζεύγους σε πίνακα οικοδομής.

## MacGyver

Υπάρχει κανένας τρόπος εύρεσης ενεργού ADSL ζεύγους χωρίς ειδική συσκευή και ειδικότερα όταν το τηλέφωνο στη γραμμή είναι voip;
Αυτά γιατί μου ζήτησε εξυπηρέτηση φίλος: μεταφορά από ένα διαμέρισμα σε άλλο, στην ίδια οικοδομή.
Μπαταρία στο τέρμα ίσως;

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

μπαταρια φυσικα και όχι
το router συνδεσε να διες αν αναβει το adsl

----------


## MacGyver

Οικογένεια με σύνδεση internet από τον 6ο όροφο μετακόμισε στον 1ο της ίδιας οικοδομής.
Η ερώτηση είναι: Πώς μπορώ να ξεχωρίσω το συγκεκριμένο ζευγάρι ανάμεσα στα τριάντα, για να το δρομολογήσω εκ νέου, από το παλιό διαμέρισμα Χ, στο νέο Ψ .

----------


## leosedf

Tracker.

----------


## toni31

> Tracker.




και μόνο.....

----------


## chris450

βραχυκυκλωσε ενα ζευγαρι ενος χρωμματος στο διαμερισμα, κατεβα κατω με πολυμετρο στο buzzer και βρες το.

----------


## MacGyver

Ναι είναι ένας τρόπος, αλλά αποφεύγω τη χρήση Ω σε άγνωστες μετρήσεις, για προστασία του οργάνου.
Εξάλλου μπορεί να υπάρχει και σε άλλο διαμέρισμα εφεδρικό βραχυκυκλωμένο.
Νομίζω το σωστότερο είναι να βάλω επάνω καμία μπαταρία σε σειρά με κάποια αντίσταση π.χ 100Ω για να μην τυχόν επηρεάσει το κέντρο, και να ψάξω κάτω την τάση αυτή.
* Να επαναλάβω το πρόβλημα είναι πως θα βρεθεί το παλιό ζευγάρι με την ADSL, όχι το νέο.

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Αφού το παλιό ζευγάρι δουλεύει 
Βγάζε ένα ένα τα ζευγάρια από τη ρεγκλέτα μέχρι να μην έχεις ADSL στο router. 
εννοείται ότι ξαναβάζεις το ζευγάρι στη θέση του αν δεν είναι το δικό σου

----------


## nestoras

> Αφού το παλιό ζευγάρι δουλεύει 
> Βγάζε ένα ένα τα ζευγάρια από τη ρεγκλέτα μέχρι να μην έχεις ADSL στο router. 
> εννοείται ότι ξαναβάζεις το ζευγάρι στη θέση του αν δεν είναι το δικό σου




Κι αν σπάσει ο διάολος το πόδι του και τον τσιμπήσει κανένας ένοικος να πειράζει τις ρεγκλέτες άντε να αποδείξεις μετά ότι δεν είσαι ελέφαντας...

Τουλάχιστον θα πρεπει να ενημερώσει το διαχειριστή ότι πρόκειται να βάλει χέρι στα τηλέφωνα όλων των διαμερισμάτων...

----------


## ggr

Eχω και γω αυτη την απορια ρε παιδια.
 Τι ειδους σημα εχει αυτη η γραμμη ( τι κυματομορφη τι πλατος κτλ)
Μηπως μπορεσω και φτιαξω εναν ανιχνευτη diy.

----------


## moutoulos

> βραχυκυκλωσε ενα ζευγαρι ενος χρωμματος στο διαμερισμα, κατεβα κατω με πολυμετρο στο buzzer και βρες το.







> Εξάλλου μπορεί να υπάρχει και σε άλλο διαμέρισμα εφεδρικό βραχυκυκλωμένο.



Ναι αλλά αν δεν το κάνεις δεν το ξέρεις. Αυτή είναι η πιο απλή λύση. Που ξέρεις μπορεί να μην 
υπάρχει άλλο και να το βρείς αμέσως ...

Πάρε και ένα *τέτοιο* και προσάρμοσε το στο πολύμετρό σου ... για να μην παιδεύεσαι. Αν και 
το Tracker το θεωρώ απαραίτητο. Ειδικά σε εμάς.





> Βγάζε ένα ένα τα ζευγάρια από τη ρεγκλέτα ...



Μιχάλη αυτό απαγορεύεται δια ροπάλου. Οκ το κάνεις αν είναι "οικογενειακή" πολυκατοικία.
Οχι όμως με αγνώστους ...

----------


## nestoras

> Eχω και γω αυτη την απορια ρε παιδια.
>  Τι ειδους σημα εχει αυτη η γραμμη ( τι κυματομορφη τι πλατος κτλ)
> Μηπως μπορεσω και φτιαξω εναν ανιχνευτη diy.




Ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ:
http://brain.ee.auth.gr/dokuwiki/doku.php?id=dsl:dsl


Αν και στην προκειμένη περίπτωση νομίζω πως ο ασφάλεστερος τρόπος είναι να βάλεις δυο καρφίτσες στα άκρα του πολύμετρου πάνω σε κάθε ζευγάρι στις ρεγκλέτες και να πεις τον βοηθό σου να ανοιγοκλείνει τη συσκευή. Στο σωστό ζευγάρι θα πρέπει η τάση να ανεβοκατεβαίνει από τα 50Volts (με κατεβασμένη συσκευή) στα 5-10volts με σηκωμένη τη συσκευή.

Με αυτό τον τρόπο δε θα δημιουργηθεί ΚΑΜΙΑ παρενόχληση στα υπόλοιπα διαμερίσματα αλλά θα πρέπει να δοκιμάσει όλα τα ζευγάρια μεταξύ τους...
Η άλλη λύση που προτάθηκε είναι να κουμπώσεις ένα τζιτζίκι πρώτα στο παλιό διαμέρισμα να πας στις ρεγκλέτες και να εντοπίσεις τον ήχο και μετά να κάνεις το ίδιο και στο καινούριο διαμέρισμα.

Γενικότερα πάντως έχω την αίσθηση ότι τις αλλαγές αυτές πρέπει να τις κάνει ο ΟΤΕ στο δικό του καφάο κι όχι να κάνει ότι θέλει ο καθένας στην εγκατάσταση της οικοδομής...

----------


## ggr

> Ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ...
> Αν και στην προκειμένη περίπτωση νομίζω πως ο ασφάλεστερος τρόπος είναι να βάλεις δυο καρφίτσες στα άκρα του πολύμετρου πάνω σε κάθε ζευγάρι στις ρεγκλέτες και να πεις τον βοηθό σου να ανοιγοκλείνει τη συσκευή. Στο σωστό ζευγάρι θα πρέπει η τάση να ανεβοκατεβαίνει από τα 50Volts (με κατεβασμένη συσκευή) στα 5-10volts με σηκωμένη τη συσκευή.
> 
> Με αυτό τον τρόπο δε θα δημιουργηθεί ΚΑΜΙΑ παρενόχληση στα υπόλοιπα διαμερίσματα αλλά θα πρέπει να δοκιμάσει όλα τα ζευγάρια μεταξύ τους...
> Η άλλη λύση που προτάθηκε είναι να κουμπώσεις ένα τζιτζίκι πρώτα στο παλιό διαμέρισμα να πας στις ρεγκλέτες και να εντοπίσεις τον ήχο και μετά να κάνεις το ίδιο και στο καινούριο διαμέρισμα.
> 
> Γενικότερα πάντως έχω την αίσθηση ότι τις αλλαγές αυτές πρέπει να τις κάνει ο ΟΤΕ στο δικό του καφάο κι όχι να κάνει ότι θέλει ο καθένας στην εγκατάσταση της οικοδομής...



Μα δεν μιλαω για την κλασσικη pstn γραμμη που εχει 50V. Λεω για την Voip η οποια απο μονη της δεν βγαζει καποια ταση.

----------


## nestoras

> Μα δεν μιλαω για την κλασσικη pstn γραμμη που εχει 50V. Λεω για την Voip η οποια απο μονη της δεν βγαζει καποια ταση.



Ρίξε μια ματιά στο google για:

"voip modulation"

----------


## milosath

Οπως ειπαν και οι προηγουμενοι δυο ειναι οι τροποι ειτε με τζιτζικι ή να βραχυκυκλωσεις το παλιο ζευγαρι για να το βρεις πρωτα και μετα το νεο.Οσο αφορα την αλλαγη στοιχειων απο τον οτε δεν παιζει γιατι αυτη ειναι δουλεια του εγκαταστατη του κτιριου απο την στιγμη που αλλαζει διαμερισμα στην ιδια πολυκατοικια και οχι σε αλλη.
Αλλα πιστευω οτι με το τζιτζικι θα βγαλεις ακρη.Με το να ανοιγει και να κλεινει καποιος τον ρουτερ δεν νομιζω οτι θα παιξει το πολυ πολυ καποια στιγμη να τα φτυσει ο ρουτερ.

----------


## MacGyver

Σας περιγράφω ότι πρόκειται για adsl voip, για μια φορά. Δεν πρόκειται να ασχοληθώ με το αντικείμενο, άρα δεν θα μπω στη διαδικασία να αγοράσω συσκευή. Ο άνθρωπος θέλει να γλυτώσει τα 40€ που θέλει ο provider για την μεταφορά. Κανένα τρικ από κάποιον που είναι στο χώρο; 
Τα κλασικά είναι γνωστά,  δεν είμαστε τόσο άσχετοι!

----------


## mathios

Καλημερα σε ολους 


 η γραμμη ειναι VOIP οποτε οποιδηποτε πολυμετρο βγαινει αχρηστο μιας και δεν δινει η γραμμη ταση παρα μονο σημα.

Για μενα σε ιδια περιπτωση που χρειαστηκε αυτο που εκανα ειναι το παρακατω:

Παρε μια γενητρια σηματος-tester με 25 ευρω και βαλτην πανω στην γραμμη στον 1ο. Κατεβα με τον ανιχνευτη στην εισαγωγη και βρες το καλωδιο και σημαδεψε το.
 Κανε το ιδιο και για τον 6ο ωστε να βρεις ποιο ειναι το καλωδιο του και σε ποια ρεγκλετα ειναι κουμπωμενο .

Μολις το βρεις ξυλωσε το καλωδιο του 6ου και βαλε του 1ου 


Μια απλη γενητρια ειναι αυτη



και τροπος πως δουλευει αν δεν ξερει καποιος εδω

Καλο σερφαρισμα.

----------


## milosath

Πιστευω οτι δεν υπαρχει θεμα αν ειναι VOIP ή οχι ακολουθεις την ιδια διαδικασια σαν να μην ηταν VOIP.Αλλα μου φαινεται περιεργο adsl voip μηπως ειναι VDSL?

----------


## MacGyver

Σε κάποια φάση κάποιοι provider έδιναν adsl  και τηλέφωνο με κλασικό χαλκό, το κάνουν νομίζω και τώρα αν υπάρχει συναγερμός και ζητηθεί από τον πελάτη. Γιαυτό και ο διαχωρισμός .  Εδώ πρόκειται για "normal adsl". Πλέον όλα τα τηλέφωνα είναι τύπου voip.
Οπότε δεν υπάρχουν οι γνωστές τάσεις κουδουνισματος και busy.

----------


## milosath

Αρα δεν μιλαμε για voip αλλα για απλο adsl.Γιατι απ'οτι γνωριζω στην Ελλαδα δεν εχει ξεκινησει ακομα το voip μεσω provider και οταν θα ξεκινησει θα ειναι μονο μεσω VDSL που εχει αυτη την δυνατοτητα.
Αρα εφαρμοζεις τα παραπανω για να βρεις τα ζευγαρια που θελεις.

----------


## MacGyver

Τέλος πάντων, θα πράξω κατά το δοκούν και θα σας μεταφέρω την λύση.

----------


## mathios

> Σε κάποια φάση κάποιοι provider έδιναν adsl  και τηλέφωνο με κλασικό χαλκό, το κάνουν νομίζω και τώρα αν υπάρχει συναγερμός και ζητηθεί από τον πελάτη. Γιαυτό και ο διαχωρισμός .  Εδώ πρόκειται για "normal adsl". Πλέον όλα τα τηλέφωνα είναι τύπου voip.
> Οπότε δεν υπάρχουν οι γνωστές τάσεις κουδουνισματος και busy.



Προς το παρον μονο VOIP τηλεφωνια και οχι POTS δινει η VODAFONE στα εταιρικα πακετα η HOL σε παλια πακετα και η CYTA. Εχει ξεκινησει σιγα σιγα και ο ΟΤΕ. Ασχετα με το αν η γραμμη ειναι VDSL ή ADSL. Θεωρητικα μεχρι το 2018 ολοι οι παροχοι θα πρεπει να εχουν γυρισει σε VOIP τηλεφωνια.








> Αρα δεν μιλαμε για voip αλλα για απλο adsl.Γιατι απ'οτι γνωριζω στην Ελλαδα δεν εχει ξεκινησει ακομα το voip μεσω provider και οταν θα ξεκινησει θα ειναι μονο μεσω VDSL που εχει αυτη την δυνατοτητα.
> Αρα εφαρμοζεις τα παραπανω για να βρεις τα ζευγαρια που θελεις.




Τι εννοεις? ηδη υπαρχει τηλεφωνια VOIP στην Ελλαδα.

----------


## milosath

Μπορει να υπαρχει VOIP αλλα μονο για εταιρειες και οχι σε ιδιωτες.
Ποιος provider παρεχει VOIP σε ιδιωτες στην Ελλαδα?

Για να μπει voip σε ιδιωτες και να εχουν γυρισει ολοι οι συνδρομητες μεχρι το 2018 σε αυτο θα πρεπει να εχει ολοκληρωθει η μεταβαση σε vdsl γιατι μονο αυτο το παρεχει. Και φερνω ενα προσωπικο παραδειγμα επειδη ειμαι σχεδον στα 1000 μετρα απο τον κομβο του ΟΤΕ δεν μπορω να εχω vdsl.Οποτε φαντασου τι γινεται και σε αλλα μερη της χωρας.

----------


## plouf

σου απάντησαν πιο πανω..
η cyta σε όλους
η vodafone σε πολλους (δεν το διαλεγεις εσυ εξαρταται στο κεντρο που εισαι)
O OTE (εδω αθηνα) σχεδον σε ολες τις καινουριες συνδεσεις απο το καλοκαιρι
forthnet εχει υποδομες αλλα ακομα σε ιδιωτες δεν το κανει κατα κόρον

επισης ΔΕΝ ειναι υποχρεωτικο το vdsl για voip.. voip προσέφερε και η vivodi πριν 10 χρονια σε 4mbit adsl

----------


## ggr

Η cyta , καποια στιγμη εδινε και η forthnet και τωρα εχει ξεκινησει και ο οτε σταδιακα να κανει ολες τις συνδεσεις  του voip

----------


## ggr

μαζι γραφαμε...

----------

